# Virágok és fák otthon, - és külföldön



## Hilda1949 (2006 Június 26)

csocsike írta:


>


 
Nagyon szépek csöcsike!! Te is, meg a virágaid is... Ez egyértelmű! :lol: 

Most küldök egy pár hazait! mármint mezei virágot... meg kertit is... Úgye, nem baj?


----------



## Hilda1949 (2006 Augusztus 11)

andika írta:


> A módosit gombot ha megnyomod akkor te is kitudod törölni Anyuci!


 
Köszike, Andika!
Útmutatásod alapján sikerült kitörölnöm az egészet. De, olyan kedves bíztatást kaptam, hogy meg kell ismételnem...

Sziasztok!
Egykoron a Rákóczi út és a Kégl Gy. utca sarkán Székesfehérváron egy idős fényképész kertjét díszítette a Skála birsalmafája. Majd jöttek a nagy bontások, építkezések, amikor törzséhez hatalmas szegekkel ideiglenes kerítésként deszkákat erősítettek.
Vágták, kurtították, de a sors úgy akarta, hogy életben maradt, ott árválkodott: aSkála sarkán, majd a városi kertészek díszítő parkifává fogadták, gondozták. Életét könyvben is megírták. Sokan randavúztak a tövében... - Tudod, találkozzunk a Skála birsalmafájánál... s, mindenki tudta, hol van.
Tavasszal rózsaszínű fehéres virágaival kedves színfoltja volt a városnak. Ősszel hatalmas sárga termései messzire világítottak. Ma hiába keressük, törzsét, ágait szú ette, az idő eljárt felette, a fűrész kioltotta életét....
Halála előtt utolsó fohásza talán cseperedő gyermekéért szólt, mely ott növekedett mellette. Talán Ő hirdeti az utókornak, hogy állt itt egy pompázó birsfa, én vagyok a véletlen főtt sarja! S a jóakartú ember védőkarót is tűzött mellé, hogy olyan nagyra nőhessen mint anyukája. Köszönet érte, ember! Jóságodat, a fák tiszteletét én is meghálálhatom még...
Sorra elmentek a többi öreg fák is.. ők is a közelmúlt nagy vihar áldozatai lettek. Nincs már a Várkörúton, a múzeum udvarán a város legszebb védett vadgesztenye fája. Öreg barna termései, gesztenyéi még valamelyik régi kabátom zsebében lapítva rejtőzködnek...
Nőjj nagyra te kis birsalmafa!!





Mindannyiunk örömére!!


----------



## Hilda1949 (2006 Augusztus 11)

Sziasztok!
Segítséget szeretnék kérni egy virágnak nevezett növény-féleség nevét illetően.
Ma látogatóban voltam egy ismerősnél, és ahogy beléptem a hallba, azonnal megfogott az a valami, ami egy kis vázácskában volt az asztalon. Rögtön szemügyre vettem. Előlről, jobbról, balról, és megállapítottam, hogy olyan mint egy zöld papagáj. A hölgy elnevette magát: - Igen, az is... Apukájának van hasonló, tőle kapta, s azonnal oda is adott belőle kettő darabot.
Amint hazajöttem rögtön vízbe tettem, és lefényképezve elküldöm nektek, hátha ti tudjátok, hogy milyen növény, vagy virág ez a kedves papagáj...
Azt mondta a hölgy akitől kaptam, hogy minden nap új vizet kell adni neki, és a "csőre" mindig legyen vizben. Aztán majd egy idő után kinyilik a "szárnya" és ki fog potyogni belőle a magocska, amit el kell vetni és abból lesz az újabb "madárka".
Küldöm először a több nézetben lefényképezett virág papagájt, és utána az igazit...



Tényleg nagyon hasonlítanak...
Kiváncsian várom válaszotokat!!!


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Július 27)

ricinus virága


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Július 27)

ez is!!!


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Július 27)




----------



## Vigi1 (2007 November 2)

*A Fa*

"*Minden növényi jelkép közül ez a legösszetettebb jelentőségű, egyetemes szimbólum. Ősi hit- és mondavilágunkban a fa a folytonos megújulás az örök fejlődés, az élet jelképe volt.* Ebben az értemben meséink, mondáink és ősi hitvilágunk fái egyrészt kozmikus jelentőségűek -, mint a *világfa az égig érő fa*, amely *összeköti a három világot, az égbolt északi és déli pólusát, valamint a négy égtájat, amelyeket a fa tövéből erdő négy folyó jelez -, másrészt mint életfát az életet adó anyával azonosítják. *E vonatkozásban különös jelentőséget kapnak a gyümölcsöt hozó fák, ezeken belül is az almafák. Az ősi ábrázolásokon a gyümölcsös ágakat az életfával azonosított nőalak tartja a kezében, s a fának - az állatövi jegyek szerint - tizenkét gyümölcse van.








A lakodalmak ünnepi asztalán központi helye van az életfának, egy édes tésztába burkolt elágazó faágnak, amelyet a termékenységet jelentő almával, dióval díszítenek. Ezt a házassági jelképet ünnepélyesen a vőlegény házához viszik, majd a dúsan terített lakodalmi asztal díszhelyére teszik. Ennek a szokásnak egyébként hiedelmi kapcsolata van a Katalin -, illetve Borbála-napi virágoság-hajtatással.

A fa, annak ága és levele népszokásainkban a termékenységet, a szerelmet, az életet szimbolizálja. Népdalainkban a szerelem levele a fa legtetején terem, az innen leszakított levél a beteljesült szerelem jelképe. A szerelmesek összeboronálásában különös jelentőségük van a zöld leveles ágaknak az alattuk való páros átbújásnak.

A gyermek születésekor az apa fát ültetett, azt a gyermek életfájának tekintették, és féltőn gondozták. Úgy vélték, ha a beteg gyermeket átemelik két ága között, meggyógyul, azaz újjászületik. Ilyen értelemben e fának rontáselhárító erőt tulajdonítottak. Hasonlóan mágikus erőt tulajdonítottak a zöld leveles vagy gyümölcsös ágaknak. József napján például sok vidékünkön szúrták őket a szántóföld sarkába hogy elűzzék a leselkedő rontást gonosz szándékot, és az év jó termést hozzon. Ugyancsak gonoszűző szándékkal erősítették a zöld ágaikat a házak, az istállók ajtajára és ablakára, vagy helyezték el a tisztaszobában, a szentképek mellé az úrnapi megszentelésük után. Tavasszal a pásztorok zöld ággal paskolták meg az embereket, és közöttük hajtották ki a legelőre állataikat, hogy egészségesek legyenek. Zöld ágas felvonulással űzték el a telet is.

A fa letört ága a halált jelképezi. Ennek tulajdonítható például, hogy Somogyban a terhességet elhárítani kívánó asszonyok jártukban-keltükben faágakat tördeltek le. Az Alföldön különös népszokás volt az úgynevezett ágrakás, amikor a halott nyugvóhelyén ágakat vetettek..., az ősi időkben a rítus még abból állt, hogy a szent ligetek, áldozati helyek ágaira áldozati tárgyakat aggattak gonoszűző, egészségóvó, szerencsehozó célzattal. Aligha tekinthetők véletlennek hogy akár mai zarándokhelyeken, szent források, vagy olyan fák környékén, amelyekhez bizonyos csodás jelenségeket fűznek, _(például Szűz Mária vagy Jézus megjelenése), _ma is hasonló szokásokkal lehet találkozni." H.K.








*"...A virág a fa luxusa:* *csak akkor jelentkezik, ha a fának mindene megvan. Sőt, több is. És akkor ezt meg akarja osztani, és a virágok nyílni kezdenek, illatuk szétárad mindenfelé. A fa így örvendezik az energiájának. Túl sok van belőle, túlárad benne, és szeretné azt megosztani a világgal..." *Osho













"Silent Wings" Moonlight & Sunsets - Relaxing Piano Music
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E377EvTuA0g


*Az Írás azt mondja:* _"gyümölcseikről ismeritek meg őket" (Mt 7,16), mert a jó fa gyümölcse nem lehet rossz, hanem úgy kell lennie, ahogyan egy másik helyen áll: "ha a gyökér szent, az ágak is azok" (Róm 11,16). János a szent ág, aki szent gyökérből nőtt."_


----------



## Aniko52 (2010 Március 5)

Magnolia közelebbről:





távolabbról:


----------



## Kis Sarkcsillag (2010 Március 15)




----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Május 13)

*Sivatagi rózsák*

cccc


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Május 16)

*Sárga ibolya*

Májusban- júniusban virágzik.Hazánk védett ritkasága.

vvv






.


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Május 16)

*Azáleák*

A kerti azáleák és rhododendronok a rhododendronok nemzetségébe és az erikafélék családjába tartoznak. A nemzetség fajokban igen gazdag és változékony. A botanikusok kb 9000 fajt tartanak számon. Az intenzív szelekcíós és nemesítői munka eredményeként napjainkban csaknem kb 15.000 fajt ismerünk. A kertészeti gyakorlat egyes fajokat azálea-nak, másokat rhododendron-nak ismer. Mindkét nevet Linné adta és az általa ismert fajokat e két nemzetségbe sorolta be. A későbbi kutatások kiderítették, hogy a két Nemzetség nem különbözik annyira egymástól, hogy két külön nemzetséget alkossanak, így a XIX. Század második felében Maximovicz orosz botanikus valamennyi fajt a rhododendron nemzetségbe sorolta be. Ennek megfelelően a hivatalosan elfogadott név már több mint száz éve a rhododendron, ezen belül az azálea - mint a kislevelű vagy lombhullatók fajták megkülönböztető neve - csak a kertészeti gyakorlatban maradt fenn napjainkig. A rhododendron fajok néhány kivételtől eltekintve az északi félteke növényei. A legtöbb rhododendron faj Kínában, Japánban, a Himalája lábánál, és Kelet-Ázsia egyéb területein honos. Vannak hidegtűrő és trópusi rhododendron fajok. Kora tavasztól a nyár közepéig a színskála valamennyi színében pompáznak.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Május 18)

*Papagájvirág*

ccccc





Nagyon sokszor megfigyelhettük már, hogy a növényeket a
megjelenésük alapján nevezik el. 
Ez a pompás papagájvirág - Strelitzia - sem véletlenül kapta 
ezt a nevet, hiszen csak rá kell nézni!

cc






A virágzási ideje változó, leginkább tavasztól őszig tart. 
A virágzatok nagyon hosszú életűek, a tövön hagyva két hónapig, levágva egy
-másfél hónapon át nyílnak. 
Ebből adódóan a virágkötészetben is egyre jobban megkedvelik az
emberek, mivel hosszú a vázatartóssága. 
A hosszú nyelű kékes-zöld levelek önmagukban is szépek, 
de a teljes pompát a virágzáskor éri el a tő. 


ccccc


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Május 24)

*Havasi harangrojt*

Az alpesi növények úgy fejlődnek, hogy megbirkózzanak azokkal a szélsőséges körülményekkel,
melyek nagy magasságokban érvényesülnek. 
A talaj közelében élnek, hogy minél kevesebb szárító, károsító szél érje őket.
A havasi harangrojt, ez a kecses kis virág, túléli a legrosszabb időjárást is, 
amely egy vadon élő növényt érhet.


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Május 25)

*Kikeleti bangita*

Latin neve: Viburnum_X_bodnantese​ 
1933 táján a Viburnum fragrans és grandiflorum keresztezésével állították elő a lombhullató kikeleti bangitát. 1933-ban Edinbourgh-ban állította elő Charles Lamont, a Királyi botanikuskert helyettes vezetője.

Szabálytalan formájú díszcserje. Középmagas, kifejlett korában 200-300 cm-t elérő növény. Normál növekedési eréllyel rendelkezik. Elsősorban a virágzata miatt ültetett díszcserje. Leveleinek színe sötétzöld. Virágai rózsaszínűek, illatosak. Virágzási idő: január-március.





​ 
virága: Bimbóban sötét-, kinyílva világosabb rózsaszínű, igen illatos. 5-<?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com



</st1:metricconverter>7 cm átmérőjű bugában. Enyhe téli napokon már karácsony előtt nyílik. Virágzata azonban február-márciusban a legszebb. A virágrügyek fagyállóak, és már fagypont alatti hőmérsékleten is nyílnak. Mínusz tíz fokon a rügyek nyílása elmarad, és csak a legközelebbi fagymentes időszakban folytatódik. A virágképződést a levélképződés követi.

Csatolás megtekintése 468731 Csatolás megtekintése 468732<O</O

levele: 3-10 cm-es, lándzsás vagy tojásdad, az erek mélyén a levéllemezbe süllyedtek. A levél színe fénytelen sötétzöld, a fonáka halványabb. Az őszi lombszíne mutatós, bronzvörös vagy lilásvörös. Lombhullató. 

<OCsatolás megtekintése 468765 Csatolás megtekintése 468766


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Június 6)

*Liánok*







Ahogy maga a dzsungel, úgy lakói is különlegesek.
Az őserdők mélyén igen különleges növények élnek igen különleges életformában. 









Vannak itt fent a fák tetején élő növények, vannak ragadozó húsevő növények és vannak, amelyek 12 év 
alatt jutnak el a virágzásig.
Mivel az őserdőben folyamatosan tart a harc a fényért, így néhány növény túljárt a többiek eszén és kihasználták 
az erős fákat, hogy fényhez jussanak. 
Ezek a növények lettek az epifiták vagyis azok a növények, amelyek léggyökerekkel veszik fel a nedvességet 
a levegőből és a fák törzsén magasan fent élnek










A "társadalom tagjai" a liánok, amelyek behálózzák az egész őserdőt, szinte átláthatatlan az indák szövevénye. 
Vannak egészen vékonyak közte, de vannak kar vastagságúak is, sőt akár derék vastagságú liánba is akadhatunk.












Mivel nincsenek rendes gyökereik ezért bár a földről indulnak mégis a fák tetején élnek ők is,
így a növények törzsére és fák ágaira kapaszkodnak fel.


----------



## Hilda1949 (2010 Június 6)

Sziasztok!

TEgnap virágkiállításon voltam...
Egy pár fotó - a teljesség ígénye nélkül - kiss


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Június 26)

*Harangláb*

Körülbelül 70 fajuk ismert, sok közülük alpesi növény, amely az északi félteke hegyvidékein fordul elő.

Az apró alpesi növények közül a legkisebb és a legelbűvölőbb ez a kékeslila színű, amelynek az észak-amerikai Sziklás - hegységben van a hazája.

A harangláb egy másik faja a sárga virágú, chrysantha Mexikó és Texas elszigetelt hegyvidékein honos. 


És még néhány harangláb


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Július 2)

*Ágyúgolyófa-Couroupita guianensis*

vvvv













Őshazája Dél-Amerika északi része. 
A törzsön a korona alatt sok, levéltelen oldalág fejlődik, rajtuk nagy, rózsapiros virágokkal és 
ágyúgolyóra emlékeztető termésekkel. 
A fa kb. 35 méter magasra is megnő. Az év folyamán levelei többször is lehullanak. 






A fán szinte egész évben látható a csupasz ágakon virág az „ágyúgolyó” termésekkel együtt.
A virágok éjszaka intenzív, édeskés illatot árasztanak a megporzó denevéreket csalogatva. 








A termések kb. 15-24 cm átmérőjűek, kemény a héjuk, a terméshús kásás, benne sok a mag.
Többnyire parkokban látható. 
A termése emberi fogyasztásra nem alkalmas.







.


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 16)




----------



## KKrisz09 (2018 December 14)




----------



## KKrisz09 (2018 December 14)




----------



## KKrisz09 (2018 December 14)




----------



## Dreameli9 (2019 Január 2)




----------



## Dreameli9 (2019 Január 2)




----------



## Dreameli9 (2019 Január 2)




----------



## Dreameli9 (2019 Január 2)




----------



## Dreameli9 (2019 Január 2)




----------



## kukta (2019 Március 10)

Tudja e valaki ennek a tavaszi halványkék virágnak a nevét? Anyósom kertjében most virágzik.


----------



## Bodka (2020 Április 13)

*Bánáti Bazsarózsa*

*A bánáti bazsarózsa (Paeonia officinalis subsp. banatica) növényritkaság. Legfontosabb élőhelyét a Baranya megyében, a Mecsek hegységben Hosszúhetény környékén , és a Zengő gerincén találhatjuk meg. Botanikai kutatások szerint a bánáti bazsarózsa a Mecsekben preglaciális idők reliktuma, tehát átvészelte a jégkorszak glaciális szakaszait.*


----------

